# Fly Fish Solo Pole techniques?



## paul thomas (Jan 6, 2017)

As much as i like to think I can "consistently" bribe some buddies w/ a sixer to pole me around flats ( And vice versa of course) I feel like i'll be taking on many solo missions. 
Anyone have any technique to poling then sight casting to Redfish or any flats fish on your own? What type of tools (platform push pole holders etc) are necessary?

i'm sure same techniques can just help the "pusher" get to the fish 1st 

Thanks for any advice!
-pp


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

There have been several threads on here over the last year just about this. Do a search and you will get lots of input. For me the real answer is a trolling motor.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Get a pushpole holster or holder so you can quickly put the pole out of the way and a rod holster or holder to keep a rod conveniently close without risking stepping on it or kicking it overboard. I don't like to stake out with my pushpole because 1.) it is slow (I almost never get to use the pointy end to pole, so I have to flip it to stake out with it) 2.) it gets mud all over the last 4' of the pointy end of the pole, then on to my hands and then on to everything else, including my reels. Laying the pushpole down inside the boat is too slow and too loud. A pin anchor bracket that holds the pin anchor ready to deploy is helpful to avoid fumbling for it.

Blind casting: I push until I see something interesting then I use a pin anchor to hold the boat still until I fish out the spot. 

Sight casting: Forget poling for the most part. You can drift with the wind/tide/current with a rod in hand and the pushpole in a holster. When you have to, you can put your rod in its holster/holder, adjust your drift with the pushpole and then carry on. The best way to sight fish shallow water by yourself when the wind/tide/current isn't in your favor is to sit on the bow with you feet in the water and walk the boat across the flat.

Nate


----------



## paul thomas (Jan 6, 2017)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Get a pushpole holster or holder so you can quickly put the pole out of the way and a rod holster or holder to keep a rod conveniently close without risking stepping on it or kicking it overboard. I don't like to stake out with my pushpole because 1.) it is slow (I almost never get to use the pointy end to pole, so I have to flip it to stake out with it) 2.) it gets mud all over the last 4' of the pointy end of the pole, then on to my hands and then on to everything else, including my reels. Laying the pushpole down inside the boat is too slow and too loud. A pin anchor bracket that holds the pin anchor ready to deploy is helpful to avoid fumbling for it.
> 
> Blind casting: I push until I see something interesting then I use a pin anchor to hold the boat still until I fish out the spot.
> 
> ...


This is Very helpful. Thanks Nate!
I'm def going to go w/ a Push pole bracket of sorts for the platform.
I pick up a shadowcast 16 soon, so that's pretty light and mobile to walk around I imagine. 
Where do you put the stake out pole when it's not in use, or just before sticking it?

-pp





WhiteDog70810 said:


> Get a pushpole holster or holder so you can quickly put the pole out of the way and a rod holster or holder to keep a rod conveniently close without risking stepping on it or kicking it overboard. I don't like to stake out with my pushpole because 1.) it is slow (I almost never get to use the pointy end to pole, so I have to flip it to stake out with it) 2.) it gets mud all over the last 4' of the pointy end of the pole, then on to my hands and then on to everything else, including my reels. Laying the pushpole down inside the boat is too slow and too loud. A pin anchor bracket that holds the pin anchor ready to deploy is helpful to avoid fumbling for it.
> 
> Blind casting: I push until I see something interesting then I use a pin anchor to hold the boat still until I fish out the spot.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

These are what I am talking about. They often have a tension band that holds the pin anchor vertically when you are fishing (not when on plane) so you just push it down when you want to deploy it. I currently have to reach down to pick my pin anchor up and then stick it in the bottom. When I am done, I lay down my rod, pull the boat up to the pin and pull it. It is annoying by myself. Picking stuff up and down every time you want to cast is too damn loud and slow.

http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts

http://wanganchor.com/#

Nate


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

This is how I have my Shadowcast set up. Tibor push pole holder, rod holders on the platform and power pole micro


----------



## paul thomas (Jan 6, 2017)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> These are what I am talking about. They often have a tension band that holds the pin anchor vertically when you are fishing (not when on plane) so you just push it down when you want to deploy it. I currently have to reach down to pick my pin anchor up and then stick it in the bottom. When I am done, I lay down my rod, pull the boat up to the pin and pull it. It is annoying by myself. Picking stuff up and down every time you want to cast is too damn loud and slow.
> 
> http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts
> 
> ...


Ah yes. I like that it has tension, to keep from pulling it out every time.
Of course None of it seems as easy as standing on the bow, guess I'll need to find the joy in poling only as well.


----------



## paul thomas (Jan 6, 2017)

jcgeiss93 said:


> This is how I have my Shadowcast set up. Tibor push pole holder, rod holders on the platform and power pole micro


That's cool! Thanks! think I'm gettin one of those tibors for sure. Seems pretty handy... the micropole may have to wait. $$$


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

The power pole isn't a necessity for sure. Before I broke out the cash I kept my stake out pole between my feet on the platform. Just don't forget it's there!


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Get a push pole with an open "V" foot and when you're in position slide the foot into your belt buckle. This is as good as it get for sight fishing skinny water solo but the first shot has to count as the boat tends to get out of position fast with any wind. A trolling motor with ipilot seems like it's the way to go for blind casting deeper water but I haven't tried that yet


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I've managed to catch a few while poling. The stakeout pole is unnecessary for sight fishing because you need to get a shot off very quickly. I just lay the rod down at your feet with the line stripped out into a stripping basket on the deck below. This would probably work better if I had a rigid stripping basket to stand the rod up in front of the platform so I didn't need to bend over. Grab the rod while stowing the pushpole in a holder, belt clip, or as I do under your legs. I still need more practice with this technique but when I'm really on I can get a shot off almost as quickly as if I was on the front deck.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Get a stripping bucket with two notches in the rim to hold your pole perpendicular to the ground. It will sit at waist level ready to go. 

Get a push pole clip for your waist. 

Push around till you see a fish. Clip pole to waist, pick up your rod and cast. You never have to bend over, make unnecessary noise or movement, you can keep your eyes on the fish the entire time.

Once you hook up you can engage a power pole micro, or a manual pin in a bracket.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

That's how I do it.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

all of the above are good notes. Ive also found luck drifting over fishy spots as well as just staking out and waiting for the fish to come to me. I might get less shots but I'm still getting shots, and that's what counts!


----------



## paul thomas (Jan 6, 2017)

el9surf said:


> Get a stripping bucket with two notches in the rim to hold your pole perpendicular to the ground. It will sit at waist level ready to go.
> 
> Get a push pole clip for your waist.
> 
> ...


The notched stripping basket is clutch! i have an ikea mesh expandable trash can, compact but rod seems to roll off the top. And makes a great sea anchor when it blows into the water.


----------



## paul thomas (Jan 6, 2017)

JaxLaxFish said:


> I've managed to catch a few while poling. The stakeout pole is unnecessary for sight fishing because you need to get a shot off very quickly. I just lay the rod down at your feet with the line stripped out into a stripping basket on the deck below. This would probably work better if I had a rigid stripping basket to stand the rod up in front of the platform so I didn't need to bend over. Grab the rod while stowing the pushpole in a holder, belt clip, or as I do under your legs. I still need more practice with this technique but when I'm really on I can get a shot off almost as quickly as if I was on the front deck.


cool! looking forward to trying. i'm sure i'll spook a few lucky fish before getting the hang of it. But the better i get at it, the more likely i can get my fly there before the guy on the bow. I'd make a terrible guide.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Get a stripping bucket with two notches in the rim to hold your pole perpendicular to the ground. It will sit at waist level ready to go.
> 
> Get a push pole clip for your waist.
> 
> ...


∆that. Here's a cheap way to find out if the method will work for you.
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/compact-stripping-basket-rod-caddy-diy.41477/


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

LowHydrogen said:


> ∆that. Here's a cheap way to find out if the method will work for you.
> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/compact-stripping-basket-rod-caddy-diy.41477/


Yep that will work. I prefer the bucket with notches since I have the weight of the push pole hanging from my belt as well. I also like the bucket since it is a little lower and doesn't interfere with stripping line. I actually started years ago with garage built basket similar to what you built and they work great.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I Replaced that a while back with a Mangrove hip-shooter, still keep the dish pan for spare though.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Get a stripping bucket with two notches in the rim to hold your pole perpendicular to the ground. It will sit at waist level ready to go.
> 
> Get a push pole clip for your waist.
> 
> ...


This is also how I do it, but I stand on a cooler at the front of the boat and pole. I made a nylon belt with an old fiberglass push pole holder on each side so I can clip the PP in immediately and pick up my fly rod. Try to find an area where the wind is at your back and the sun is overhead or over your shoulder. After six months of doing it this way, I bought a Power Pole Micro to stop the boat when I spot a fish which helped a lot.


----------

